# Festool Mobile Systainer Base/Cart



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

> PS. If you are not a proud parent of a litter of Festool tools or not storage restrained, please don't read this review.


Drat. I read the review, and am unlikely to ever own any Festool kit.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Double Drat , or it that rat a tat tat, and sadly as with Dave I am also unlikely to ever own any Festool kit. 
So where are the pictures of the gold plated drill ?

What other amazing gear have you got stashed away in that Tardis workshop of yours?
Any CBN wheels perhaps? ...anthm27 set me onto them today!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

C'mon guys… buy one and you can "skateboard" around your tools!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Here is another believer.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/410157


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Here is another believer.
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/410157
> - robscastle


*rc*, it's actually for that reason that I added this disclaimer… easily missed among the other *vd* (verbal diarrhea).


> ..... *or not storage restrained*.....
> - LittleBlackDuck


You'll find that most Festool owners will go to great means to protect their precious cargo… these roller basses are basically for lazy sceapskate pretenders like me.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Systainers are great. I do have two Festool tools (Domino and a ROS), but I now have, oh, I think 12 Systainers. I've moved most of my handheld corded power tools to Systainers. I buy empty ones (usually on sale somewhere) and cut some foam to match.

The mobile base is nice, but I have too many Systainers, and the one I want is inevitably on the bottom. I'm gonna make a storage cabinet that holds each one on a shelf. Since they are all exactly the same width and depth, the cabinet is easy, and a 1/4" ply shelf should be plenty strong enough. It can be tall (8') and work fine. 3 sided 3/4 ply for the carcass and dado the shelves. I'll probably add a few extra dados to be able to change the height spread.

Also, the Makita equivalents are pretty decent. They have the same "okay on the bottom, not on the top" problem in mixing with Systainers, but they are a lot cheaper. I use them for the largest sizes (biggest cost savings) and since those tend to be heavy tools (like a track saw) they go on the bottom anyway.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I used 


> Systainers are great. I do have two Festool tools (Domino and a ROS)....
> - brtech


I now agree *brt'* though somewhat belatedly. I used to hate them as I was (and still am) too lazy to make/customise single suystainer shelves/cubicles so inevitably they were usually stacked 3 deep in one cubby hole. By the time I dragged them out and got at the one I wanted I went deaf from all my cussing (and I only had a few). But since I decided to accept Fe$tool price$ my systainers grew… also it is hard to get flat ply where I live and it nearly costs more than the Fe$tool. If I expand my collection, I'll definitely get more of these bases.

With the exception of the Kapex, I move the systainer to the job rather than the job near the systainers. Having them on these rolling basses I can store my most oft used in the "middle" of the workshop (closer to the job). With their interlocking system it''s quite easy to get the one I want even if it's in the middle and by stacking the lighter ones on top, this is a simple exercise. 
Furthermore their shopfloor profile is quite small and it's simple to move out of the way.

Gallery picture #3 was only taken to test the bases stability with a high stack. I was concerned about it's centre of gravity, however, was surprised at how stable it was and in reality if that would be the norm, the large systainer would be at the bottom to provide better ballast.

BTW, I'm just a recent Domino convertee and love it… If you don't mind Fe$tool, I totally recommend you check out their Rotex… You probably be putting your ROS on eBay… though that's probably not what you want to hear.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

once again you have taken us on a magical journey through the cluttered mind and shop of the duck.i normally get rid of the boxes that tools come in but i do love the systainers so i keep my domino and sander in them because i think a thousand dollar tool deserves one-LOL!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ...i do love the systainers so i keep my domino and sander in them because i think a thousand dollar tool deserves one…
> - pottz


Actually *pottzy*, Fe$tool without the systainer would be cheaper than Home Depot tools…

Talking about Domino… have you checked out their breakdown connectors?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ...i do love the systainers so i keep my domino and sander in them because i think a thousand dollar tool deserves one…
> - pottz
> 
> Actually *pottzy*, Fe$tool without the systainer would be cheaper than Home Depot tools…
> ...


yeah there pretty cool and pretty pricey but for the right project you cant beat em.have you used any yet?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... have you used any yet?
> - pottz


Could have used then on a project for a friend about 1 week before they were released… I made do with pocket holes so it could be "broken down".
When released I immediately bought the Domino (that I have been defering for over a decade) and the connectors, but other than try it out on some scrap, I cannot dream up a worthy project to use them on… so I'll just sit there and rue the price on the docket.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Blow Moulded Cases or (the boxes that tools come in )

many years ago, sorry about the delay, ... I got filcked out while looking for information, I did a quick check to see who was on line at the time but the usual list of suspects were not there anyway so its all a bit of a mystery as to how it happened for now, so continuing on without further delay,
Some years ago I purchased a RECIPRO SAW from Trade tools, it was a Jepson 8012 and came in a grey/green blow moulded carry case. The tool worked well and I used it constantly to cutthe Smiths pallet boards from their frame as I repaired them.
One day it started making a odd noise and would only run if you "Pump actioned" it. I dismantled it to find the bevel gear damaged, I contaced TTs for the possibility of repair parts being available, but sadly it was no longer stocked and the part was not available. So as I needed to continue work I bought the Renegade version and continued on. First up I was pleased with the Quick Change Blade system, and the saw has performed perfectly without a fault since. Its worthwile noting that if you have a Jepson and it quits on you the Renegade will fit in the Jepson Blow Moulded Case, as the Renegade only comes in a cardboard box. With a new sharp blade it slices the rough aged hardwood pallet boards effortlessly. It has some other features that I have not really used but they are there if required.

So the moral of the story is dont be too quick to ditch your equipments OEM packaging.

What on earth have you got stashed in all those systainers anyway …must be someting really important, I am gunna stick with my localy made Fishers cantainers.

I also have a heap of dominoes !!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> What on earth have you got stashed in all those systainers anyway ..
> - robscastle


Absolutely nothing… I just use the empty systainers as ballast for the roller bases!


> I also have a heap of dominoes !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK smarty pants, you're on!... *ALL* my dominos are *BLANKS*,









give me a chance to paint them black and I'll challenge you to a winner takes all game… with sheep stations as ante!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I could suggest a stud farm with 3 coconuts but that would be a bit silly

Speaking of big weapons what about this LJ, https://www.lumberjocks.com/5charlottee482ro1
be quick though I hear a cricket chirping already.

Oh almost forgot did I send you the Rocketship with an arrow through it?

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/410094

and they have the hide to pinch my sander!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I could suggest a stud farm with 3 coconuts but that would be a bit silly
> 
> Speaking of big weapons what about this LJ, https://www.lumberjocks.com/5charlottee482ro1
> be quick though I hear a cricket chirping already.
> ...


you got radar for smut rob,you always seem to find it-lol.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Lime? No thanks…. Lemon is my favorite flavor.
:^p


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

Speaking of big weapons what about this LJ, https://www.lumberjocks.com/5charlottee482ro1
be quick though I hear a cricket chirping already.

- robscastle
[/QUOTE]
looks like you heard right rob.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

All part of my Masked Averger role I have taken on as a result of my sander being stolen from the new store.
I dont have green cape though as I dont want to be seen as attempting to be Kennys side kick !


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> All part of my Masked Averger role I have taken on as a result of my sander being stolen from the new store.
> I dont have green cape though as I dont want to be seen as attempting to be Kennys side kick !
> 
> - robscastle


i think you need a feathered costume so you can be the ducks wing man rob.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Lime? No thanks…. Lemon is my favorite flavor.
> - Mainiac Matt


Agree *M'M'*, however, non-Fe$tool is my go to lemon tools.


> you got radar for smut rob,you always seem to find it-lol.
> - pottz


It's only in English that *Rob* means a *thief*… In all other languages it's a generic term for *smut magnet*!


> looks like you heard right rob.
> - pottz


Missed it! Now you guys know why I try not to sleep!


> ..... my sander being stolen…..
> - robscastle


Did you look for the sander in your missing wallet? Maybe it's your namesake (the other one to *smut magnet*) that has squireled it/them.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

You Systainer types are SO much more patient than me. Mine are in the attic, where they'll stay. When I want a tool, the last thing I want to do is break a stack of containers down to get to the one I need.

If I were still wandering to job sites, then I'd consider pulling them out.

Meanwhile, my tools will sit in their respective, open cabinets where I can see and grab them.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... Meanwhile, my tools will sit in their respective, open cabinets where I can see and grab them.
> - Kelly


*K'y*, I share the same sentiment to all bar the new style systainers. To separate it's just one or two knob twists. The maobile base lets me keep the systainers near my work… All other tools are lumped together in a lucky dip generic box on rollers under a mbench.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Those are the ones I have [in the shop attic]. They still don't work for impatient or lazy people


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Looks like they would make a good zimmer frame for later


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Looks like they would make a good zimmer frame for later
> 
> - robscastle


Only the cart. The "base alone" one would wreak havoc crawling around on my knees.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Dang, all I can say is that you were had. I bought a Makita kit with impact AND drill, circa that time frame, and paid about $400 for it…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Dang, all I can say is that you were had. I bought a Makita kit with impact AND drill, circa that time frame, and paid about $400 for it…
> 
> - PPK


yeah but he's the duck that lay's the golden egg's-lol.


----------

